# Recommend me a wheel brush



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello all,

So, my old wheel brush that I use for getting in-between the spokes to clean the barrel gave up today. If was only cheap years ago so not bothered, but it does mean I now need a new one. I've got plenty of other brushes already for the face, nuts, tyres etc, I just need something that can easily get to the back of the wheel.

My wheels are coated in FK1000P which obviously makes cleaning easier, but access is always a problem. If it helps with recommendations, my wheels are the same as in the following link. I'm hoping I won't have to spend much more than maybe £15 to get something good and long lasting.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2009-HONDA-CIVIC-7Jx17-ALLOY-WHEEL-5-STUD-5-TWIN-SPOKES-HL-4476-4-17-SPARE/264096154466?hash=item3d7d5b8362:g:g5IAAOSw9m5cG4C9

Thoughts appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## VW_Ben (Apr 5, 2013)

Without wanting to give you the obvious answer - Wheel Woolies are in a different league. They last forever and have great long, thin handles. Now that you can buy them individually from the like of Slim’s, you don’t have to shell out a fortune for the pack of three. 

My other fancies brush is the Gyeon Q2M wheel brush....reviews speak for themselves. 

That’s my 20 pence worth anyway, like most things - it’s personal preference :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Personally don't like Wheel Woolies. I find them too thick to get behind the calipers and they aren't able to get the recessed inner part of the wheel barrel.

My recommendation is the Speedmaster Daytona wheel brush, or the EZ Detailing version of the same brush. (I have both.)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm a big fan of these. They don't last forever but they are cheap enough to replace. Nice and flat to get between the wheel and calliper. Bendable to get behind the spokes. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019R8D8QS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=AN23XCTY9IIJ6&psc=1


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Used wheel woolies for years and never had a problem with them not fitting except on a race car with stupid big brakes


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I have wheel woollies and the ez detail brush, wheel woollies only get used on the arches now, I find the ez brush a lot better for the wheels imo

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

wheel woolies and some detailing factory brushes


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Another one to think about is the microfibre madness incredibrush, the flat one. Pull off the cover when your done and stick it in the washing machine


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MBRuss said:


> Personally don't like Wheel Woolies. I find them too thick to get behind the calipers and they aren't able to get the recessed inner part of the wheel barrel.
> 
> My recommendation is the Speedmaster Daytona wheel brush, or the EZ Detailing version of the same brush. (I have both.)
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I fully agree I hardly use wheel woollies and use ez one all the time, but I use the whele woollies detail brushes with plastic handles not cheap but last for years


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

These have always been popular and I use them myself on some rather fat wheels:

https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rimwax/race-glaze-XL-extra-long-wheel-cleaning-brush/


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I bought the full wheel Woolies set based on reviews; the little one, medium one, and really big one, plus the bent spoke-back one.

They're just sat gathering dust now. The big one is far too big for any wheel, unless you have huge wheels and tiny brakes, the small one isn't really long enough to get fully behind calipers, the bent one isn't really bent enough to be useful, and the medium one is also too thick to get under the brakes of most cars. Also, the material on the head isn't really that soft. It's pretty course IMO.

By contrast, the Speedmaster/Ez Detailing brushes go in almost any gap, and for the ultra tiny gaps between the brakes and wheels of my BMW I just bought the smaller version of the same brush, which is also good for applying a bit more pressure around the backs of the spokes.

I then use a small mitt for the face and spoke backs, and recently have been cleaning the fronts of the wheels (between the spokes) with a Detail Factory super soft brush.

Works for me.

It makes me laugh when people show various tools that are supposed to be able to wash the whole wheel, and usually they wash the barrels well, then look really odd and cack-handed when trying to use the same brush to wash the face of the wheel.

Sure, you can use a Wheel Woolly or Speedmaster brush to wash the face of a wheel, but it is far from the best or easiest way to do so.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

EZ brushes for me for spokes and inside barrel and then the valet pro hog hair type brushes for the intricate areas and then an old mitt to wipe over once I’ve got the bulk of crud out the wheels


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got one large EZ Detail brush and a similar Daytona one. The EZ has lasted me 7 years now, but did need a repair that made it a bit smaller; but still very useable. I also have a set of authentic wheel woolies. The medium and small I've never used and the large is only any use on 22 inch Audi rotors. I much prefer the EZ/Daytona style brushes for most car wheel duties. I'll also add that despite many comments as to the longevity of wheel woolies I find that bits of black thread have started to come away at the handle - and it doesn't get that much use.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It really comes down to the style of the alloys. For me the wheel whoolies are by far the best on the market. Far softer and more sturdy than any. Only thing I don't use them for is cleaning the face or the tight area between the caliper and barrel. 

For the face I use an old MF madness wash pad and the tight areas get a cheap, knock off version of the EZ brush passed through them. Between these and a detail brush it's all I've ever needed to clean any alloy I have came across.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for the all opinions everyone. I actually have a buddy in work who owns an EZ brush so I can give that a try with my wheels and go from there. I get the feeling I'll end up going either EZ or Gyeon wheel-stick maybe.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ez brushes just spray **** all over you, alright for behind the caliper but not good for the rest of the barrel


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> It really comes down to the style of the alloys. For me the wheel whoolies are by far the best on the market.


Agreed. I have 5 spoke alloys and the large WW works perfectly for the face and between the spokes, then I just use a detailing brush for the around the wheel studs and the caliper.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use an old MF Wash Mitt on the face of the wheels and have a set of Wheel Woolies for the rest of it. Never had any problems fitting them in between the spokes and if the caliper is too close to the rim, I roll the car back a few feet to expose that part of the rim and then clean it.


----------

